

"Mandatory" Spam Emails by Digg - curi

Subject: New Digg Profiles and Updated Site Policies<p>End Text: This is a system message from Digg.com, which we are required to send to all account holders. Control what other emails you receive from Digg.<p>----------<p>They claim to be required to spam me. What crap. I don't want to hear about their updates, and it's completely unreasonable not to allow that. I get similar spam from some other places with no unsubscribe option because it's "mandatory". I don't think I've even logged in to Digg for months, and they send this anyway. Ugh.
======
brlewis
"We are required" by what? Mandatory notices in workplaces cite statute.
Mandatory spam emails ought to do the same (statute, or TrustE requriements,
or whatever it is).

